
The Most Widely Read Magazine in the World (2010) - Tomte
http://archives.jrn.columbia.edu/2010/nyrm.org/2010/05/13/the-most-widely-read-magazine-in-the-world/index.html
======
JoelMcCracken
One of the members of the faith here, if anyone has any questions.

~~~
Tomte
How important is the magazine to members?

Is it something you mostly hand out and don't care much otherwise? Is it
important to the faith in practical terms? Do you get information/doctrine
there you haven't already got from services?

~~~
JoelMcCracken
Doctrinal changes often come through the magazine, specifically the "study
edition". At the time of the writing of this article, there were not two
editions. Now, there is a public edition (used for placing with the public)
and a private one.

Some people might wonder if the study edition stuff is secret, it isn't. Its
just "optimized" for the different audiences. You can find them all here:
[https://www.jw.org/en/publications/magazines/?contentLanguag...](https://www.jw.org/en/publications/magazines/?contentLanguageFilter=en&pubFilter=w&yearFilter=)

At the weekly weekend meetings (typically Sunday mornings), the study articles
are studied, so this information also comes through services, eventually.

Edited: for clarity around the link to the study editions.

~~~
JoelMcCracken
For example, there was some updates to understanding in article studied
yesterday and last week:
[http://wol.jw.org/en/wol/d/r1/lp-e/2016844](http://wol.jw.org/en/wol/d/r1/lp-e/2016844)

------
sjbr
One ex-member of the faith here, if anyone has any questions.

~~~
JoelMcCracken
How do you feel about it now?

~~~
sjbr
I'm critical of the faith now (and all religion), so I feel good

~~~
JoelMcCracken
Understood. I considered myself an atheist for a time, and it is very common
in the programmer community.

